# Plastisol vs. Eco-friendly



## wear2impress (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anybody know about eco-friendly garment inks that are legal and look like plastisol?


----------



## SeikyouClothing (Jun 2, 2010)

Try Gen IV inks by International Coatings

International Coatings -- Water Base Products (Screen Printing Products)

I'm excited to try this due to the fact that its water based, but acts like plastisol, WORKS ON BLACK without a base, doesn't dry on the screen, PVC-free and Phthalate-free and does not contain any heavy metals or other harmful materialsl.

Hope this helps.


----------



## histerico68 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anybody knows where can i buy plastisol transfer paper?


----------

